# Armourcoat Polished Plaster



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Was wondering if there’s any installers of Armourcoat on this site here @ PT??

A number of years ago we paid to have a couple of employees flown out to Denver for a 2-day training sponsored by Armourcoat USA which was a requirement in order to purchase Armourcoat products. We’d also spent a several ($)thousands on Armourcoat products used in preparing an extensive library of samples illustrating the range of effects/colors which was both time consuming and expensive. Since then we’ve only done a few installations, and had sunsetted polished plaster altogether from our repertoire of finishes/services which were performed under a separate entity.

I recently received a phone call from a designer requesting Armourcoat polished plaster, having submitted samples for the project a number of years ago, the project finally coming to fruition. Armourcoat USA, the importer who set up the previous distribution network in NA has since become insolvent. 

After contacting Armourcoat they informed me that they will not sell product to anyone other than their “partner installers”. They also informed me that they would not honor the paid training/certification under their previous distributor, Armourcoat USA. The only way they agreed to sell product is if I were to submit them a bio which they would forward to the three installers in my region for their approval as to not create competition, and to maintain the integrity of the Armourcoat brand name. 

The issue is that two of the installers have had prior business dealings with the designer and approval would present a conflict of interest. At this point my choices are to subcontract the project out, provide the designer with a referral to one of the partner installers, or to try a different line. I would really like to perform the installation in-house, being a bit of a creative challenge.

I’m not too familiar with what’s hot and what’s not in the world of polished plaster, having worked with similar lines that are no longer sold outside of current installation networks. 

Any input on other similar sophisticated lines would be extremely helpful.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of hoops to jump through. How badly do you want the job. I have never heard of the product. From your recent posts it seems you have plenty to do so how much more headache do you want.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

kmp said:


> Sounds like a lot of hoops to jump through. How badly do you want the job. I have never heard of the product. From your recent posts it seems you have plenty to do so how much more headache do you want.


A bit of a headache and hoop jumping which I could most certainly do without....but I find it difficult to pass up the challenge...

I’m looking for a plaster system to achieve random width horizontal, dimensional banding as illustrated in the following link, the 2nd photo being more representative of the desired look:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pinterest.com/amp/armourcoat/armourcoat-banding-design/

The system I used for the approved sample was Armourcoat’s primer and resin bonded Keycoat, followed by a base coat of their Smooth, sponge floated and left open, the banding done with their Polished Smooth closed and burnished. The system is a dry-mix consisting of cement, coarse marble dust, hydrated lime, and resin. All of the banding in the photos @ the link provided were achieved by a similar process. A very cool look...

Several other installers were brought in by the GC, knowing that I’ve sunsetted polished plaster services, but were unable to emulate the look, now deferring to me. 

Based on distribution restructuring and the requirement for a favorable verdict by their partner installers, being a one-time installation, I’ve opted to nix the Armourcoat idea altogether and try something else, preferably a pre-mix. 

Maybe an Intonachino plaster?
I’m not too familiar with current product lines.

Any product suggestions would be extremely helpful in avoiding unnecessary hit and miss purchasing/sampling.

Was hoping some plaster persons experienced with dimensional graphics could chime in...

I’ve done a lot of banding and graphics in the past with finer lime putties & even acrylic faux plasters, but never with anything quite as coarse and dimensional..the Armourcoat being specifically engineered for this type of application.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

You could try Atova, based in Illinois. Talk to Don.
Or you could pass it off to Evergreen out of NY. They travel internationally and are at the top of the faux pyramid.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Thank you Fauxlynn. 

Evergreene does have strong name recognition in my market and just browsed their website. I’ve worked with quite a few installers from Brooklyn, most of them smaller independent artisans who got gobbled up by larger firms and are no longer in it, Evergreene being top tier as you mentioned. I’m likely going to pass along a straight up referral but will give Don from Atova a call. I liked the reptilian/Kroc effect on the Atova website. Armourcoat has a similar tire tread plaster wall panel/finish.

Although hanging up my trowels a few years back, my interest in plaster has been somewhat reignited through this, thinking I’d kinda like to play around with dimensional plaster graphics and signage on more of a hobby/spare time basis, something I could do in my humble at-home studio, and will give the Atova products a go with that as per your suggestion.
Thanks again


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Did u ever get this figured out? My plaster mentor does some 3D plaster work- I’d be happy to ask him if he has a product recommendation? 

For some reason Armour Coat sounds really familiar but couldn’t tell ya why...

Here’s a pic of one of his wave walls...is this the type of buildup your looking for?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Got it resolved, thanks..

Judging by the photo, your mentor’s execution is by far one of the nicest I’ve seen..extraordinary technique and luster...Masterfully done!

We’ve had pre-fabricated plaster sculptural panels with a similar effect installed as tiles with seams being the intended look, and also as cabinet door faces, but to do the finish in place over an entire wall in a seamless application requires a entirely different skill set. 

I shyed away from performing a similar wave installation for a client, the interior designer bringing in her own resource, the installation turning out miserably, the client actually liking it though. I think the installers used Fresco Make Up/Grassello.


----------

